# raising nymph



## Goddard (Apr 18, 2005)

I havea question regarding nymph care. I currently have a set up for my mantis. i plan on raising only 2 in a split 10g tank(which i have been told is plenty of room for my chinese mantis) I have an abundant supply of aphids and fruit flies. I am curious if you raise more nymph than you plan to raise expecting death (one kills another/randomly dies). :?: so for example should i raise the 2 alone or should i keep more?


----------



## Macano (Apr 18, 2005)

I've found that the very young nymphs seem to die for no reason at random. Fine one day, dead the next. I've come to accept high losses for the first instar or two. If you are very careful (and somewhat lucky), both nymphs should survive. But just don't be surprised if one doesn't. This depends on the species of course, and it seems chinese are pretty sensitive while young.


----------



## Goddard (Apr 19, 2005)

How long should nymph be raised in a jar or cup before being placed in a tank or terrerium?


----------



## Ian (Apr 19, 2005)

replying to your question goddard, it should really be until it is at least L5 I wouls say, so it is large enough to hunt for food, and large enough not to escape or get losat in the tank, branches, substrate etc.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2005)

For a large speices I keep them in a small enclosure until about L3 and then they move up.


----------



## Goddard (Apr 19, 2005)

cool, thanks for the help guys


----------



## LGMS (Sep 5, 2005)

> I have a question regarding nymph care. I currently have a set up for my mantis. i plan on raising only 2 in a split 10g tank(which i have been told is plenty of room for my chinese mantis)


Just found/read your post while searching the archieves. When I started finding nymphs in April I wondered what to use besides Critter cages and fish tanks. I did find 2.5 gal tanks w/glass tops and I made screen lids for them w/supplies at a hardware store.

But I then realized it was so much easier to clean and store multiple smaller containers, three of which fit into that 2.5 gal tank.

PennPlax makes a single and double compartment plastic container they sell as a Betta Bow-Front Kit. BBT2 single, BBT3 double are the models.

http://www.pennplax.com/Pages/Aqua.pages..../Aqua26F.html

(They mislabeled the Filter Grid and the E-Z Lift Lid on their Web site, reverse them)

It has "finger holds" to allow you to remove the lid. It will allow air exchange but to both keep small flies and nymphs from getting out via the vent holes on the lid I placed fine mesh nylon (looks like a woman's wedding veil material) I found at a Rag Shop store over the top and then placed the cover on. (Some container lids fit more snug then others, tape can be used to secure the loose ones.)

It allows the flies, crickets and nymphs to "cling" to the nylon since the sides are a bit slick for some mantids. I also placed a small twig inside that ran from the bottom to the lid which allowed the inhabitants to crawl up the twig. The mantids loved it since they could hang upside down from the mesh and wait for crickets to crawl up to them and it allowed them to moult hanging from the mesh.

Didn't take pics, sorry. These are easy to clean in the sink or move around, much easier than glass tanks. Once the mantids were too big for the container I then used the glass tanks but the container provides a temp home for the mantids when I clean their fish tanks.

Got 'em for $2.99 at WalMart and have found them for $2.75 on the Web, also found them for $7.99 at some sites, shop around.

Rgds,

Louis


----------

